# Birmingham, Alabama GTG - October 21 to 23 (at David's house)



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Southern GTG*

How many would be interested in having a GTG at my house? If so, I have several hotels nearby and I can get some things in order for that. 
I think the best time will be sometime in October. Michael and I have mentioned getting together in my area and it would be nice for us all to meet each other and discuss issues and do some modifications. I believe sometime in late September or October might work. I have four garage areas at my house so that we could have some space. 
If you're interested, drop a post in this thread. 
Michael,
If you have any further suggestions, let me know. I will order my parts for the keyless this week. 
For those wanting to install the keyless start, keep in mind it took an extra couple of weeks to get the seat bolts for that.



_Modified by dcowan699 at 6:24 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

I forgot to mention, I live near Birmingham, AL.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Shame you don't live closer, It's 1800 miles and about 25 hours from my house to yours.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

Let's see how the auction goes...might need to just go from Denver to Chicago via 'Bama...


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_How many would be interested in having a GTG at my house? If so, I have several hotels nearby and I can get some things in order for that. 
I think the best time will be sometime in October. Michael and I have mentioned getting together in my area and it would be nice for us all to meet each other and discuss issues and do some modifications. I believe sometime in late September or October might work. I have four garage areas at my house so that we could have some space. 
If you're interested, drop a post in this thread. 
Michael,
If you have any further suggestions, let me know. I will order my parts for the keyless this week. 
For those wanting to install the keyless start, keep in mind it took an extra couple of weeks to get the seat bolts for that.
_Modified by dcowan699 at 6:24 PM 8-4-2005_

If you down home boys want try out them there Phaetons you can always join us for the So. Cal GTG.















It will also be closer for Chris once he picks up his Phaeton in Denver.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Do you all think you can get Michael to come out and show us how to do the Push Button Start install? His posts are great but having "The Man" there would be wonderfull. 
I can get there easy but I still need to know where to order the required part and then get them here in time. 
Seems unlikely I can get it all done in time. That's a shame, guess I have to wait till next GTG, Post pictures..


_Modified by GripperDon at 6:35 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I ordered them once before for someone else and got the parts in one week. Once I've done this myself (maybe with Michael's help if he can make it here) I may can fly over to California and help Rick's group sometime with their keyless starts on a long weekend.
Let me get mine in first before I commit








The part I dread the most is the part near the door and reassembling the gear shifter. Also I need to get that wiring from Spockcat. I almost forgot about that.


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

I will be there. Just let me know when and where. It will be great to meet you and see your car.
Larry


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (Franklin2)*

Great Larry, same here. Allen? Can you make it over too. How 'bout some Florida boys? Come on down Chris, wouldn't be right without you! PhaetonChix? 
I don't recall any Mississippi folks. 
Jack , you may want to join us. BTW, how's that air conditioner? I once drove to Dallas/Ft. Worth and it was about a 14 hour drive. Same as when I drove to Detroit.







But it was definitely worth the drive.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

For those wanting to do the keyless start, here are the part #s:
1. Trim piece 3D1 857 747 CG5W8
2. Switch 3D0 959 839 C
3. 5 screws N910 199 01
4. Lock cylinder 107 857 113 JB(when not installing an actual airbag switch). 
5. wiring harness---get from Spockcat
6. 3 VW repair wires 000 979 018
7. 4 Driver seat retaining bolts N 909 650 02

Michael, please double check #4 for me. I think I'm right about this.

_Modified by dcowan699 at 9:56 PM 8-4-2005_


_Modified by dcowan699 at 9:59 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

Hotels? What's that all about? Why not stay at your house?


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

Do we order from our Dealers part dept. or do we have to order from someone in Europe?


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GripperDon* »_Do you all think you can get Michael to come out and show us how to do the Push Button Start install? His posts are great but having "The Man" there would be wonderfull. 
I can get there easy but I still need to know where to order the required part and then get them here in time. 
Seems unlikely I can get it all done in time. That's a shame, guess I have to wait till next GTG, Post pictures..

_Modified by GripperDon at 6:35 PM 8-4-2005_

Hi Don,
I am assuming that you asking about the So Cal GTG.
I'm not sure Michael will be in the USA Aug 27th. I'm also not sure if he would fly over from the East Coast to the West Coast. Of course that might be a possibility if planned enough ahead of time.
We have a local dealer that would allow us some garage time to so some mods and may even supply us a tech or two to help.
Of course we're a little closer than B-ham for you and you would be more than welcome to attend. Just send me an email letting me know and we'll get you some directions. [email protected]


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (rmg2)*

Hi All:
For sure I will be in Europe until at least September - probably till the start of October, but it's way too early for me to tell right now. 
Once I get back, though, I'd be really happy to come down to David's place.
Michael


----------



## AtlantaAllen (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

David,
I will be there with bells on if there's any way possible. I have to go Las Vegas one of the weekends in the fall but don't know which one.
I know on Oct 22, I will be watching the Ala/UT game some where. Sorry to say I'm a UT alum. I would come to Ala. that week end so long as we could take a couple of hours to watch the game.
Nice of you to offer to hold this at your home.
Stay in touch.
Allen


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (AtlantaAllen)*

Allen, 
Don't be sorry for being a Vol fan. I and millions of others are also. 
Just find us a TV somewhere and I will be there with you. Roll the tide..








Larry


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (riccone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_Hotels? What's that all about? Why not stay at your house?








You would get a pretty darn good breakfast here.
But we don't have running water and that out-house is 30 yards away










_Modified by dcowan699 at 8:18 AM 8-5-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

Well so far that looks like about five people. If we squeeze out about 4 or 5 more that will perfect. 
Don, you should be able to get these at your VW dealership. That's where I got mine. If you have trouble let me know.


----------



## AtlantaAllen (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (Franklin2)*

Larry,
I'm not sorry for being a Vol fan, I was just sorry to tell David I didn't support his states football team. Might be fun to be in Ala for the game.








Allen


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Great Larry, same here. Allen? Can you make it over too. How 'bout some Florida boys? Come on down Chris, wouldn't be right without you! PhaetonChix? 
I don't recall any Mississippi folks. 
Jack , you may want to join us. BTW, how's that air conditioner? I once drove to Dallas/Ft. Worth and it was about a 14 hour drive. Same as when I drove to Detroit.







But it was definitely worth the drive.

David,
Late October is going to be crazy for me; big Sales Conference at my next contract and I'm having surgery the second of November (rebuilding my left ankle, maybe I'll be able to rally again), but I won't say NO at this point, especially if Chris buys that beauty in CO. Besides, during my autoshow days I spent many a Halloween in B'ham, love the Tutwiler.
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_but I won't say NO at this point, especially if Chris buys that beauty in CO.~PC

PC, we could Phaeton-pool (seems hardly worthy of the term "car").

_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan999* »_You would get a pretty darn good breakfast here.

So long as the Mrs. makes them Angel biscuits with red-eye gravy and you keep the maple syrup away from my grits (salt, pepper & butter only please. You want maple syrup or brown sugar, order cream of wheat!)


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Cheese grits and sweet tea for me please...and I'm in a time crunch...so it's North-worst Airlines for me, as much as I'd like to Phaeton-pool...though my tech friend Dave might make the road trip with you...have VAG-COM, will travel.


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:22 AM 8-5-2005_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

_Jack , you may want to join us. BTW, how's that air conditioner? I once drove to Dallas/Ft. Worth and it was about a 14 hour drive. Same as when I drove to Detroit. But it was definitely worth the drive_
Hey, the air is great now, and I'de love to come, but my fall singing schedule is very full. I'll wait and see.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

Count me in, my fall calender is pretty open and the prospect of a 600 mile road trip in the Phaeton is a welcome anticipation. 
I'll order the parts for the start button!
Rob


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (AtlantaAllen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlantaAllen* »_David,

I know on Oct 22, I will be watching the Ala/UT game some where. Sorry to say I'm a UT alum. I would come to Ala. that week end so long as we could take a couple of hours to watch the game.
Nice of you to offer to hold this at your home.
Stay in touch.
Allen

No problem at all watching the game. I have a 10 foot widescreen theater downstairs in a room full of recliners. Not bad at all for football.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

If anyone has trouble at your dealership getting parts for the keyless start let me know. I ordered mine today and my service manager said he would keep the invoice so that others could call him and he would repeat the order as needed. Of course, a credit card order would most likely be necessary.
I also talked to my dealership about this GTG and they may want us to come by for a publicity visit. This way we might get some photos taken and be put in the Driver Magazine again sometime. Who knows, they may allow us use of their facilities and shop on a Saturday or Sunday. I doubt that, but it sure would aid the Phaeton tech IMO in getting to know the Phaeton up close and personal if he could see a dash or two opened up. So far it looks like we will have a great turnout. Usually the weather is great at that time of the year.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

WOuld you mind if I ask Two questions.?
Phone number and name of you parts man so I can call him and roughly the price?
I may just make the drive.
Thanks for the assistance.


_Modified by GripperDon at 6:06 PM 8-5-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (GripperDon)*

Don,
The price when I ordered them before was around $250. That does not include the part from Spockcat (which that reminds me, I need to get with him on that). 

I hope you too can make it but I would understand if you don't. I once drove to San Diego in 2 1/2 days. Boogied.
If anyone needs a place to stay you can either stay in one of our rooms upstairs (first come first serve, or call to reserve) or we have several hotels for anyone to stay. I would suggest everyone stay at the same hotel at the Hampton Inn if not staying at my house so we can hang around and talk. At my house we can hang around and talk or watch ballgames, and I have a wireless router if you need to hook up to the internet.








If your driving, please bring some extra tools along with you. Sockets, screwdrivers, flashlights, wrags, etc. I have some tools but it might slow us down if everyone is looking for the same basic tools at the same time.
I will videotape parts of the process so that we can mail a video to Rick's group. I would like to go over there and help if I can.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:04 PM 8-5-2005_


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

Is Oct 22 the firm date? Or is the date to be determined?
Larry


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (Franklin2)*

Larry, I'm waiting solely on Michael for the definite date. October 22nd might be the date but not for sure. We want Michael to be here if at all possible. I will still host the GTG regardless but I think we should work around Michael's schedule as best possible so that we can get the most out of our time. You really want to meet him as he is very informative and quite funny too.







IF for some reason Michael just can't make it, I will go ahead and install my Keyless Start so that I can help those who show up and already have the experience under my belt. I feel certain that Michael can make it. I know he would want to be here. 








Don,
I just got the info from Spockcat about the wires. It is $70 including shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you need this info, email me at c2thdoc at aol. com and I will email you the letter he sent me.



_Modified by dcowan699 at 10:09 PM 8-5-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Sent you an email, Thanks Don


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Would it be a good idea for each of us to contact our dealership salesmen and see if they could contact others that they have sold Phaetons to and invite them to the GTG? Their are so many that don't know about this forum and therefore will miss out on so much.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

One thing is for sure, I cannot have the GTG on the weekend of October 14-16th. I have a music gig in Mobile and I have to take the money when I can.


----------



## samphoebe (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

I'm a possible on this GTG!!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (samphoebe)*

Great! You will enjoy it. Hope things work out for you. If you have any questions IM me and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

This GTG is for anyone. You don't have to live below the Mason-Dixon line to join us. Come meet face to face Michael , me and others we chat with on the forum. I promise you that it will be a treat.


----------



## AtlantaAllen (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

David,
I've read a couple of threads about the get together, but missed if Oct 22 is the firm date. Yea or Nay?
Allen Freeman


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (AtlantaAllen)*

I'm waiting on Michael to get home and check his schedule for the GTG. I just know it *CAN'T* be on the weekend of Oct. 14-16th. 
The weekend of Oct. 22nd would be fine with me, but I will have to wait on Michael's decision to give an exact date. Let's hope for that weekend as the weather will most likely be good at that time.
Thanks to Spockcat, I have my wiring harness for the keyless start installation. 
Thanks!


_Modified by dcowan699 at 11:22 AM 8-22-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

*CORRECTION* :
I just found out that October 14th is a good weekend for me. In fact, any weekend in October is good for me. So let's have a great turnout. Michael is still out of town and we will have to wait till he gets home and checks his calendar before the date can be set.
I have all my parts for the keyless start install and this should be a sshhwweeet add-on.


----------



## w12phatreg10v (May 6, 2005)

I would be real interested in the gtg, It would give me two reasons to come to your part of the country.
My grandmother's family home is less than an hour away from Birmingham. I would like to get some pictures for my album.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (w12phatreg10v)*

Come on! The more the better. So far it looks like around 8-10 are most likely coming. 
When Michael gets back home he will notify me (and everyone else on the BB) about what is the best weekend in October for this event. Turns out I'm free for any weekend in October. Maybe some can watch a ballgame while others are fooling with their cars. Who knows. It'll be fun to meet everyone. 
I will try to organize a block of rooms at a good rate if I can get a list organized.
Keep your eyes on this thread for further details.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I have decided that the weekend of October Friday 21st thru Sunday the 23rd will be the date of the southern GTG.
I really need to know for sure who is coming so please shoot me an email at [email protected] [ dot com] if you plan on being at this occasion. I need to verify some things with you OR you can call me at 205-601-5120 and leave me your name and number if I fail to answer. That is my cell number.
Thanks


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Free gasoline and dental floss for all in attendance?








Have a great time, guys, and find a great spot for the requisite photos...


_Modified by Paldi at 8:47 PM 9-4-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I have decided that the weekend of October Friday 21st thru Sunday the 23rd will be the date of the southern GTG.

To the extent that I can control my schedule, I will do my very best to be there. I've put the date on my calender.
Michael


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

if i am back from work in dc i MAY attend. you are penciled in


_Modified by vwtdipwr at 7:40 PM 9-6-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (vwtdipwr)*

The hotel that I suggest that should be used for lodging is the Hampton Inn. It is near restaurants, a mall, the interstate is just a few hundred yards away and is only 3 miles from my house.
Reservations call : 205-655-9777
It is located at 1940 Edwards Lake Road,
Birmingham, AL 35235
I reminding those that want to attend to please email me at [email protected] com to let me know if you are coming. Thanks to those who have already let me know of their intentions. I will email back to you to let you know I am aware that you are coming.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

thanks for the info. i will let you know in a few weeks if i am going.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_The hotel that I suggest that should be used for lodging is the Hampton Inn. It is near restaurants, a mall, the interstate is just a few hundred yards away and is only 3 miles from my house.
Reservations call : 205-655-9777
It is located at 1940 Edwards Lake Road,
Birmingham, AL 35235
I reminding those that want to attend to please email me at [email protected] com to let me know if you are coming. Thanks to those who have already let me know of their intentions. I will email back to you to let you know I am aware that you are coming.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Besides Robert (gobuster), is anyone else coming to the southern GTG wanting to have the keyless start added? I need to know.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I have decided that the weekend of October Friday 21st thru Sunday the 23rd will be the date of the southern GTG.

Hi David:
I just got some new scheduling information from work - looks like the chances are fairly good that I will be able to make it to your place for the GTG. As usual, I won't know till the last minute, but I am a heck of a lot more optimistic about being able to make it than I was before.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I really hope so. I went ahead with my keyless mod just in case you couldn't. Looks like we have around 8 or so coming if you show up. Please look at the "keyless start button" thread as I am almost positive we have a wrong part number on that thread.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (AtlantaAllen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AtlantaAllen* »_David,
I will be there with bells on if there's any way possible. I have to go Las Vegas one of the weekends in the fall but don't know which one.
I know on Oct 22, I will be watching the Ala/UT game some where. Sorry to say I'm a UT alum. I would come to Ala. that week end so long as we could take a couple of hours to watch the game.
Nice of you to offer to hold this at your home.
Stay in touch.
Allen

Got digital cable this month so ballgames can be a bonus during the visit.
Hope as many as possible can come.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

HD rules. Sorry Zoom is gone.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

Final call. If you plan to attend and you haven't notified me, please email me.
c2thdoc at AOL dot com. I had to spell out my address for security reasons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Hi Marcel,
It was great to talk to you on the phone today about your suspension lowering experience alongside your technician. You are blessed to have such a cooperative tech on this matter. As promised, this thread is the one I spoke with you about to let you know of the time, hotel arrangements for the GTG in Alabama. I hope you can make it up from Miami. I've done that trip several times and it's interstate all the way ( a Phaeton paradise).
I hope you can bring your Phaeton technician with you as this would benefit him and us. I think he would truly enjoy watching us put in the keyless start button.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David, I'll be there, that is 'for sure' now. BTW, what is the name of the city or town you are in?
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I live in Trussville, AL. This is a suburb near Birmingham.
Those that email me at c2thdoc at aol dot com will receive my address and the nav will take you straight to my door.
Good to hear you're coming to the GTG. I would imagine your flying down?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

No - I'm planning to drive down in the Phaeton. 
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

David,
Of course I'm coming!







Good company, good food and I sure could use a road trip right about now.
Anything you can do about getting the fall colors dialed up by then would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vwtdipwr (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I am officially out. I need to be in Charlston S.C. that weekend. maybe next time.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

In the past , that very weekend is PEAK weekend. This year should be beautiful. As you drive into my neighborhood , the leaves and trees are usually unbelievable. We have one of those neighborhoods that have been preserved in terms of houses and trees, etc.. It is a really nice old town. 200 year old town.
Should be gorgeous when you drive up to the house.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_David,
Of course I'm coming!







Good company, good food and I sure could use a road trip right about now.
Anything you can do about getting the fall colors dialed up by then would be greatly appreciated! 

Hi Chris:
Great to hear you will be coming - I'm looking forward to seeing you again.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

OK folks, time to take a 'roll call' and find out who's coming to this get-together. I know David will be there, and Chris from Chicago, and I will be there - I think Robert from Miami is coming up too. But - who else is coming? I know there are lots of Phaeton owners in the Southeast, and this will be our first 'Southeast' GTG.
Here's a few of the things on the agenda:
*1)* Looking at fall foliage in Alabama. By happy coincidence, the GTG will be taking place at the peak of fall foliage season.
*2)* Paddle Shifters! Hopefully by the time the GTG happens (two weekends from now) I will have this modification done.
*3)* Start Buttons! Both David and I have completed this retrofit, if you are interested in perhaps doing it, come to the GTG and we'll show you how it is done. This is not a difficult modification.
*4)* Front Display Screen and Navigation System Software Updates. If you have the later production J523 Front Information Display and Control Head (later production meaning the one that has 'INFO' and 'PHONE' hard-keys on it, not 'MANUAL' and 'NAV SET' hard keys), you can get your system software updated - I brought a CD back from Europe last week.
*5)* Programming Tweaks - Both David and I have VAG-COM diagnostic scan tools, which means that we can easily configure any of the following changes that you might want:
 Turn off the seat belt warning message and chime 
 Turn off the "Key in Ignition" warning chime 
 Define preferences for door locking and unlocking behavior
 Define preferences for daytime running lights (DRL)
 Turn off Tire Pressure Monitoring if you install snow tires without TPM sensors
Adjust rear Park Distance Control measurements to allow for presence of a bicycle rack or trailer hitch
Enable remote window operation (up or down) using the buttons on the Key Fob
Interested in dropping by, either for the weekend or just for a day? Let us know, make a post here if you plan to come.
Michael & David


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Just re-confirming that I'll be there! Hotel reservations are made and David's address programmed in the nav system!
Looking forward to meeting everyone and having a great weekend. I'll have a wish list for the VAG-COM for sure.
Rob


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I will be there for Saturday. Look forward to seeing everyone.
Larry


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Franklin2)*

That's great! We now should have 6 show up. Not bad. I believe we can pull off seven. I still think one more will show up. This should be a very productive and fun weekend. Thanks guys.
Hopefully we can do this somewhere in the southeast every year.


----------



## bigbugiv (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

David, sorry your not a little bit closer..sounds like a Hoot


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David:
Below is an illustration of the route I am planning to take to get to the GTG. I will be stopping briefly in Auburn Hills on the way down, that dictates the first part of the route (through Detroit). Does the rest of the route appear to be optimum to you?
- Would it be better to take I-69 through Indiana, rather than I-75 through Ohio? Keep in mind I am allergic to large cities (anything over 50,000 people is way too big for me).
- Do fuel prices vary very much from state to state? Looks like this route will take me through about 7 different states, is there any one state that has unusually low fuel taxes, where I should fill up before I leave the state?
Michael
*Proposed Route*


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Southern GTG (bigbugiv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigbugiv* »_David, sorry your not a little bit closer..sounds like a Hoot









Hi John, good to hear from you.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
The route you show is exactly the route I took. The nav system took me up to Detroit the way you've described on your map. The only variation that it once gave me , and I don't why it was different coming home than going up there, was it wanted me to go towards Knoxville, Tennessee instead of Nashville on the way home. Regardless of this, the two paths differ by only 10 miles. It's possible that because I placed the midwest disc into the system from my departure from Alabama (not in the midwest) it gave me one set of directions but when I left Detroit I didn't place the southeast disc in, therefore, the two discs may have slightly different information which influenced the system to take me one path versus another.
My advice is to take the Nashville route. Knoxville can have HORRIBLE traffic delays. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:10 AM 10-13-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,
If you swing by Detroit on your way home, I'll buy you dinner...or at least some chocolate cake.
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

FOR SURE... I remember the last chocolate cake, it was really nice.
I will probably be passing through your area Thursday the 27th - does that date sound OK to you? Let me know by email.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Email sent. BTW, the offer to meet and greet exists for any Phaeton owner passing thru the Motor City.
~PC


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Leftover Keyless Start parts*

Hey guys, for those of you who are attending the Southern GTG at my house next weekend , I may, (let me emphasize MAY) have an extra set of the parts needed for the keyless start option available at my house. The parts are less than $250 and if you show up and want it installed, it can get done for you for no labor charge. Just pay me for the parts. I'm about 95% sure that I will have an extra set of parts here. First come , first serve.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (dcowan699)*

Don't let the forming hurricane deter anyone from coming. I don't think it will be here until well after the GTG. It may never even come to Alabama either.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (dcowan699)*

For all of those attending, thank you for participating and PLEASE have a safe trip. Stay out of the way of road rage. Nice to have a W12 to get the heck out of the way.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

A little bird told me Key Lime Pie might be a good barter for VAG-COM and Pan European time...
~PC


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (dcowan699)*

Y'all have a fantastic time...pix, pix, and more pix...And don't worry about the the storm...Jet stream will put it on a hard NE turn here shortly...
Oh! And have one for me!!!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

_Rolling on the floor laughing..._
Thanks for a wonderful dinner last night, PC.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

http://aolsvc.weather.aol.com/...L0541
High 60s and sunny! Wonderful!
Well done, David!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (vwguild)*

Thanks Peter. Wish you could be here. We'll get plenty of pix for you and everyone.
Chris: Yes , the weather here has been wonderful for a month, actually since Katrina and Rita came through, we've had no rain. Very dry but beautiful , Arizona-type weather here in Alabama.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (dcowan699)*

I have been quite surprised by the weather enroute. It was 10° this morning in Ann Arbor, MI - and it's 23° tonight in Bowling Green, KY. That's quite a change for such a short distance.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (PanEuropean)*

Keep driving Michael! No layover in Kentucky... drive, drive!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Leftover Keyless Start parts (Paldi)*

Michael installed my paddle shifters last night in less than 20 minutes. I hope to give them a try later today.
Meanwhile, we have at least 2 keyless starts to put in today and many other tweaking mods also. Got a busy and fun day scheduled.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Southern GTG ---A great success*

Thanks to Chris, Michael, Robert, Larry, and Brent for driving all the way from their homes to mine for the 1st Southern GTG. We really had a great time together as we performed two keyless start installs and lowered a couple of vehicles. One key fob was coded for window and sunroof operation, elimination of annoying chimes and warnings was also performed. Thank you, Michael, for putting in my shifter paddles. I love them. Thanks to Larry and Kay for coming over from Atlanta and the wine was very nice. Robert, you were the greatest success story of the weekend as your keyless start button went in without any problems. Larry, sorry your team lost but we were happy around the Cowan house that Alabama squeezed out a victory. We had great meals at our local BBQ restaurant as well as Chinese food last night. My wife Kim prepared a spectacular meal on Saturday with Key lime pie!!! Wow, that stuff is good. I wish I could send you a piece of that P/Chix.

Several neighbors peaked in on the action too. Most importantly, we had a great time to socialize , getting to know each other and share our thoughts on the Phaeton. 
Some discussion was made about having a GTG next in the Chicago area. I think that is a great position because so many Phaeton owners live in that area and many more might be able to attend.
Once again, the GTG here was a success and I really appreciate Michael for keeping this forum glued together with such great info for Phaeton owners.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Southern GTG ---A great success (dcowan699)*

David:
Thank you for hosting such a delightful weekend. It was great, I think all of us forgot all our Monday to Friday worries for a day and a half, and just had fun.
For those of you who couldn't make it - here's a few pictures.
*A full driveway...*

*Some planning and discussion over coffee*

*The start button production line*

*Robert showing Chris and David how it all goes together*

*David and Brent applying some skills from four-handed dentistry*

*Getting that suspension back to 'factory specs'*

*The group portrait*

*The end of the day*




_Modified by PanEuropean at 3:54 AM 10-24-2005_


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

That last picture , What a beautifull Lawn (Cars are OK also)


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG ---A great success (PanEuropean)*

David,
Fantastic gtg. Thanks very much for hosting us and helping with settings and problems we were having. Chris, the tpms is now working just fine. Like you said, it took about 30 minutes for the changes you made to kick in. Also we love the silence from turning off the seatbelt chimes. 
Was great to meet everyone and see the cars. Robert, hope your place is OK in Florida. Looks pretty bad for your area this morning. 
Sorry we had to leave early and miss the final lineup. Chicago sounds like a great idea, David. 
Larry


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a great time! I just knew dental skills had other applications.
Great photos, the Antibes Blue is gorgeous. If the next GTG is in Chicago, I'll be there, walker, crutches, handicapped tag and all.
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:18 AM 10-24-2005_


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re:*

Great job Dave.
Congratulations to all.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David*

The GTG was great, I was glad to get to meet so many woderful people. Special thanks to David and Michael who so proficiently installed keyless start on my car and to Chris who is an encyclopedia of Phaeton information and our official photographer. I love the keyless start and recommend it to anyone who has keyless entry. 
Also special thanks to Kim who was a most gracious hostess and made us feel at home. Imagine having a house full of Phaeton phanatics!
I made great time from Birmingham to Gainesville, FL, 475 miles in 6hr15min! The Faye just ate up the road! I hear my area has been trashed by Wilma, and had to delay my return till tomorrow and wonder what I'll find.
BTW I was pleased with the fuel consumption which was better than 22 mpg despite 75+ average speeds!
Rob


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Thanks David (Gobuster)*

Thank you for your kind words Robert. Let us know when you return home safely. 
May God grant you guys a safe trip home.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (dcowan699)*

Thanks David, I'll post some storm damage pics if I can get on line after returning! All my family and employees appear to have safely made it through the storm without injury although they did suffer property damage, hopefully not too bad.
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Thanks David (Gobuster)*

Robert, did you notice any difference in ride quality as a result of the 10 mm lowering we did on your Phaeton?
Michael


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Ride quality seems unchanged, and, the car tracks perfectly hands off for 10-20 seconds on a good center lane with no crosswind, an indication that the alignment is spot on (at least for toe in/out). 
Fuel consumption has improved just a bit, but that may be due to the cooler weather than improved aerodynamics







.
Strangely, the car computer used to calculate fuel consumption very accurately, but since the GTG, it is way off, showing 26 mpg when the reality is 21-22. Any idea as to what might cause the error? 
Rob


----------



## Franklin2 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (Gobuster)*

Robert, I had the exact same thing happen to me. I though it was just another bug. Since the GTG at David's, the computer calculated that I got 27.4 mpg on the 161 mile trip home to Atlanta. Maybe we have discovered the answer to our fuel cost woes - just have a GTG at David's and let Chris, David and Michael work on our cars.








I wonder if the adjustments have ended up with kilometers/gal as the computer metric since it now thinks it is a European version of the Phaeton?
Larry


_Modified by Franklin2 at 9:29 AM 10-25-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (Franklin2)*

What's the declination on the trip from Trussville to Boca or ATL? Perhaps the majority of the trip was uphill (no matter how slight) and the return trip averaged a downhill course?


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Thanks David (chrisj428)*

It may be the tale wind of hurricane Wilma that got you guys home with less resistance.








Honestly, I'd check that metric conversion idea first. 
ALSO, thank you Michael as my steering column does not make that screeching sound anymore since you adjusted it (noticed that today) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by dcowan699 at 8:34 PM 10-25-2005_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Thanks David (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_Michael,
Ride quality seems unchanged...
Rob

Funny mine was worse at euro-spec, but I was running 35 lbs in the tires at the time.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (dcowan699)*

Thanks to David and Kim for hosting the GTG at Trussville. Great southern hospitality. I learned so much in a few days from Michael, David, Chris and Robert. This should have been one of those courses you sign up for and pay a couple grand. *No, the check is not in the mail.*







But this was a priceless weekend for me. Not just what was done, but the friendships created. What a class act and a true love for this car everyone who was there has. I feel part of something different from any other car club. The few, the proud, the PHAETON owners.








Well, we are shooting for Chicago next spring, so plan on being there. But I don't know if they have _sweet tea._ Might what to bring your own!
Regards,
Brent


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_
Funny mine was worse at euro-spec, but I was running 35 lbs in the tires at the time.

"19 wheels, tires 275/40, Front 38 psi, Rear 36 psi, euro-spec lowered, _much improvement._ Most likely, the way it should be, or at least what I'm use to. Feels like a three pointed star or a bimmer. I will not be changing it back. A simple mod to the ride height,_comfort_ will bring it back to the _town car_ ride if my dad is in the car.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Thanks David (W126C)*

Very good! I'm going for the same size tires on the Bentley wheels. Tires you have are a little taller than stock so you gain back the ride height lost by lowering. Love your wheels...


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (W126C)*

Robert,
I wanted to tell you how nice your wheels looked and how neat they look running down the road. Smooth and shining on the run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wish I had taken a picture.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Thanks David (Paldi)*

Paldi,
Thanks for the compliment. I noticed the NAV and the speedo are off by 4 mph at 80 mph. I will be putting the OEM's on next week and will see if there is any difference. Might explain the _warning ticket_ I got out in western Kansas. But the ticket was for 74 mph in a 65 mph area, and the cruse was set at 74 mph.







We'll see!
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Thanks David (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_Strangely, the car computer used to calculate fuel consumption very accurately, but since the GTG, it is way off, showing 26 mpg when the reality is 21-22.

Let me take a guess here: We changed the country code on both of those cars to Europe (from USA), for the purpose of turning off unwanted chimes. The only country in Europe that uses gallons is the United Kingdom, and they use Imperial gallons, a unit of measure that is equal to 1.2 American gallons.
My guess is that the car is now displaying mileage in Imperial gallons, not in American gallons. If the Trip Data display shows volume of fuel consumed since the last fill-up, it should be fairly easy to confirm this hypothesis - just compare fuel quantity used since last refill with the reading on the (American) pump when you next fill it up.
I work in metric all the time - averaging about 12 liters of fuel per 100 km traveled - for this reason I have no experience with gallons.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Thanks David (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_I noticed the NAV and the speedo are off by 4 mph at 80 mph. I will be putting the OEM's on next week and will see if there is any difference. Might explain the _warning ticket_ I got out in western Kansas. But the ticket was for 74 mph in a 65 mph area, and the cruise was set at 74 mph...

Hi Brent:
I'm not sure if the Phaeton speedometer self-calibrates (based on GPS groundspeed when driving in a straight line) or not. However, because you have a VAG-COM, it is pretty easy for you to do some detective work and find out if the error in your speedometer reading is due to the built-in (intentional) over-reading of the needle, or due to problems brought on by the fitment of larger tires. Here's how to check it out:
*1)* Find a helper to sit in the front passenger seat and look after the computer. It is suicide to try and work a VAG-COM while driving the car.
*2)* Plug in the VAG-COM cable, loop the cable over the top of the steering column, and get your front seat passenger set up with the laptop. Open controller 17 (the instrument cluster), select 'Measured Value Blocks', then select group 001. The speed displayed in the first of the four blocks within group 001 is the vehicle speed as calculated by the ABS brake controller - in other words, the 'real' speed, without the over-reading that is intentionally built into the speedometer needle display.
*3)* If you have a GPS (any GPS, it does not have to be a fancy one) - hook it up, and while driving in a straight line at a fairly constant speed, compare GPS speed to the MVB speed.
*4)* If you don't have a GPS, run through a 'measured mile' course - I am sure there is one somewhere around KC.
Wish I had read your post before I left KC earlier today - I would have dropped over and we could have done the test together. I have about half a dozen GPSRs in the car now...
Michael


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Thanks David (PanEuropean)*

Michael...
That is a very keen observation. I am sure that not many people would have thought of that difference.
Douglas


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Thanks David (copernicus0001)*

An occupational thing, I guess - it comes from having to buy jet fuel that is measured in all sorts of different ways in different parts of the world - American gallons, Imperial gallons, liters, pounds, and my favorite liquid measure of all (used in Tunisia): "Cubic Meters".
I always convert it to a known reference measure (liters in my case) - I don't want to wind up like that other bunch of Canadians who ran out of gas in a Boeing 767 at 41,000 feet while flying across Canada... the full story about that can be found here: Air Canada 143.
Michael


----------



## ke0kie (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I MUST know more about these wheels...








Please someone spill the beans!
--Scott


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (ke0kie)*

Intercom: _"Brent...... Line 1."!!!! "Brent......Line1"!!!_




_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:56 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (ke0kie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ke0kie* »_I MUST know more about these wheels...

If you're referring to the wheels on the black one, they have been, regrettably, discontinued.


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

At this time, put me down for a firm definate maybe.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (GA Phaeton)*

Hi Harry,
They are from TireRack. AT Italia Inox. 19". You might check with them, but I think they are out of production. The only other vehicle I've seen them on is a T-reg. [(Toe-tag) for you Eve.] They are an easy clean and seem to work with the black.
BTW: Stop posting the picture of my _bum._ The phone calls are over whelming.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_The phone calls are over whelming.









*EVE!!!!!!* Leave him ALONE!!!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
*EVE!!!!!!* Leave him ALONE!!!









That's wrong. _Wrong I tell you, just wrong._
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
That's wrong. _Wrong I tell you, just wrong._


Geez you guys, I'm only interested in his cars. 
BEHAVE!
PC


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_
BEHAVE!
PC

He started it. He started it. Are we there yet. I got to pee.















Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

Brent, someone is still on line 1 waiting on you. Should I take a message???


----------



## Redapex (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

http://www.h2otuning.com


----------



## focs19 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Southern GTG (dcowan699)*

I just read the first two pages of this thread before realizing that this gtg was two years ago








I just bought my first VW two months back - and I WAS looking forward to seeing what these gtg's are all about.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Southern GTG (focs19)*

Hi Robert,
Stay tuned in. We got a push button start install in Toronto in late Sept., another in St. Louis in mid-Sept. and a lowering in KC with in a few weeks. Possible push button start install in Oct., here in KC. (Of course subject to change. ie. parts, etc.)
Regards,
Brent


----------

